# 2 New French Ring Clubs!!!



## Wade Morrell

The American RingSport Federation is Happy to Ring in the New Year with 2 new Forming Clubs. Please join us in welcoming;

Chatham County Ring Club
Siler City, NC

Contact Info:
Alison Grubb
919-200-9798
[email protected]


Syracuse Working Dogs

Ben Allanson
108 Steele Rd. 
Camillus, NY 13031

315-569-3657 
[email protected]


----------



## Terry Berns

Welcome!
Looking forward to trialing this year....2011!


----------



## Alison Grubb

Thanks for the welcome!
Looking forward to all the opportunites 2011 has to offer. :smile:


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Glad to see it growing!!! Best of luck to all who travel, train, and compete!


----------



## Scott Williams

That's great! Looking forward to seeing more people in French Ring Sport!


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Very glad to be a part of the sport. Hoping to grow some interest in my area. :-D Thanks everyone.


----------



## Julie Blanding

Great news!
I might give this FR a try. Someday.


----------



## Mac McCluskey

Good luck Ben!
You should do a French Ring 1 with Freddy this year, Julie, it would be no problem for you two!


----------



## Julie Blanding

Ben: Good Luck! I'm sure you will get tons of interest! How is Hank?

Mac: Thanks. I'd like to do that before I retire him, but would also like to get his SchH3 this year. We'll see what happens *fingers crossed*


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Thanks everyone. Julie hank is great, just trying to keep everything moving forward so we can get on the field this summer. You guys will have to come out when it gets decent for a seminar possibly.


----------



## chad paquin

Hey Ben let us know when. Will try my best to suport all ring sports.
Best of luck to botth clubs.


----------



## Toran Scott

Congrats to all, I wish you guys success with your clubs, your training, and your dogs.
Toran


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Expansion*

ARF is pretty well represented on the east coast and as far east as Puerto Rico. What are the plans for the west? 
Colorado has Mondio Ring Clubs but hasn't had a French Ring Club for years.


----------



## Justin Gannon

there is a club out west.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Justin Gannon said:


> there is a club out west.



Nothing shows up on the club map west of Chicago


----------



## shawn murace

Very cool. I'm only 15 minutes from Siler City. Looking forward to checking out a trial


----------



## Maggie Brown

So exciting!!


----------

